# What OIL are YOU running?



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

I have been using the MOBIL-1 5w40 religiously for the last 3 years, and im thinking of trying something new..
I was shooting for either: 
Lubro Voll-Synthese Motor Oil (5w-40): ( http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...58725/ )
or
MOTUL 8100 X-Max (5w-30): ( http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...61387/ ) or ( http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...61372/ )
I'd like to hear some of your expierences with either of these oil's OR ones that you have used in the past and/or are currently using..



_Modified by doqFastlane at 12:30 PM 12-3-2009_


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I've been using the Castrol from the dealer for some time now (I have a friend who works at a dealer, so dirt cheap changes!!!) but I'm a huge fan of Pentosin Oils... I ran it in my mk3 GTI, my mk4 Jetta, my wife's NB, and will in my 2.5 when my warranty is up. I just do them at the dealer for the service records, and killer price.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: What OIL are YOU running? (doqFastlane)*

I've been running the Motul 8100 X-cess. I pick it up at Dynamic Motorworks.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TeamZleep)*

True.
I haven't been to the dealer in almost 2 years. I have all my maintanence check ups done @ Tyrol Sport. 
I know they aren't lying to me about what I need, and aren't charging me $110/hr labor like NYC VW dealerships do. 
I pay $68.00 for a full synthetic oil change w/ oem filter @ Tyrol. The dealer charges $100+ tax.








I did my 40k @ Tyrol too, just bought the 40k service kit from ECS and brought it there. Saved me $200 from what the dealer charges for the service.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: What OIL are YOU running? (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_I've been running the Motul 8100 X-cess. I pick it up at Dynamic Motorworks.

Notice any difference in opposed to what you ran previously?


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

I used Lubro Moly's Voll-Synthese 5w40 for my last oil change (15,000 miles) and can tell a difference in engine start-up, idle quality, and overall smoothness of the engine over the dealer's Castrol Syntec 5w40. No problems starting the car in 10* mornings and there's been a slight boost in fuel economy so far. Going to do a UOA on it when its switched out, I'll post it so you can see. The local AutoZone just started carrying "German" Castrol 0w30, so I will use it at my next change (20,000 miles) to see if it improves my cold starts... going to be -20 around that time of year, so we'll see.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: What OIL are YOU running? (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_
Notice any difference in opposed to what you ran previously?


The only thing I can say is for the 1st 60k I used Mobil One 5w30 never had any issues. Changed it every 5k. Then I switched to the Motul. Still every 5k. The oil now comes out a nice light brown instead of the pitch black with Mobil One. I've always done all my own services. Even if it cost the same as the dealer I don't mind because I know what oil is in there and they didn't bill out the expensive oil and the tech puts it in his toolbox and puts the cheap bulk oil in the car. I've seen it done and I've seen guys get fired for it.


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

_Quote, originally posted by *TeamZleep* »_I've been using the Castrol from the dealer


----------



## FlyingIan (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: (Jon1983)*

Motul in all my vehicules. You can't be wrong!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (FlyingIan)*

Which Motul are you using.. i see the 5w30 is popular


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

lubro moly 5w40 full synthetic, year round.


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

mobil 1 full synthetic 5w-30 all year. 
what brand filters do you guys run?


----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (mk racer)*

I used Pentosin at my 5k oil change via the ECS kit.


----------



## Wally Gorbash (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (Salty VW)*

I used Pentosin up until the last oil change. Using Lubro Moly now and it's definitely smoother and I'm getting slightly better mileage as well. It smells a bit like gear oil though...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

We run Eneos 5W-40 or 5W-30 in just about everything that comes through the door here. If you do a quick search on it, you'll find alot of great information on it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Available @ 20squared.com, too!!


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We run Eneos 5W-40 or 5W-30 in just about everything that comes through the door here. If you do a quick search on it, you'll find alot of great information on it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Available @ 20squared.com, too!! 

Too lazy to check the list, is this vw 502 aproved?


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

I am about to start using Lubro-Moly 5w-40 from Nappa
http://napaonline.com/Search/D...82728
502 Vag and BMW/Mercedes/Porsche approved, $37 for 5L - can't go wrong there.
Before this for the first 30K miles it's been whatever the dealer was using


_Modified by seanmcd72 at 8:23 AM 12-12-2009_


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

Mobil 1 0w-40. Can't find anything else around here.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

in response to someone's post above, if you have a rough start in 10 deg. weather it's probably more of an issue with your spark plugs, not the oil.
i run Castrol fully synthetic 5w-40 and it was 
-8 deg. last week and the car started up perfectly fine, no roughness at all.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (LampyB)*

Castrol 5w40 full synthetic. "German" spec oil since 0 miles. I go 5000 between changes. I have 49,000+ miles on a turbo 2.5L and it has never used a drop between changes.


----------



## Pottery_Pal (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: What OIL are YOU running? (doqFastlane)*

Mobil 1 0W-40 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: What OIL are YOU running? (doqFastlane)*

I've been happy with Valvoline SynPower 5W40


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: What OIL are YOU running? (Pottery_Pal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pottery_Pal* »_Mobil 1 0W-40 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What he said ^^^
- Jeremy.


----------



## tungub (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: What OIL are YOU running? (doqFastlane)*

AMSOIL AFL or M1 0W-40. Probably will be moving to M1 permanently.
robert


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

i scratch my head on that. I used to use Lubro Molly, but then I started using MObile 5w 30. so... don't know what to say Mate


----------



## Mazan (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: (eatrach)*

Quaker State Full synthetic 5-30w.........best price at wally mart.....


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

my brother tells me Mobil One is the best value at Walmart, and not to use QS cuz it is garbage. Thinking of going to Motul after this oil change..
50k literally around the corner on my 08 Rabbit.


----------



## Mazan (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: (Rabbid0281)*

Not to be argumentative here but seriously if QS meets the same standards (according to the labels on the back of the bottles) than Mobil and other higher priced oils what could happen to my engine, really?
And when at wally mart I did check pricing on all available oils and QS was the best priced next to Penzoil



_Modified by Mazan at 4:31 PM 12-31-2009_


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

only 4 of quakerstate's oils meet the regs...
Approved oil list
and they are probably for diesels 



_Modified by Rabbid0281 at 9:57 AM 1-1-2010_


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

so many people are missing the point of running your own oil in this thread. 50% of you would be better off just going to the dealership. wow first time i've thought that about vw.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

The Lubro-Moly is great so far. ~$45 for 6L @ my local Napa. I've seen it for much more online. I need to buy some bulk OEM filters now.


----------



## METALHEAD (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: What OIL are YOU running? (doqFastlane)*

Guys, the last 3 GTI's I owned had more than 220K original on them, were driven hard between 5K "organic" oil changes and were sold or scraped after 11 years use not because the engine wore but because body parts & such did. By the time my cars were done, oil usage over 5K was less than 1qt. My question: why is everyone so hell bent on synthetic oil when the cheap regular stuff does the job very nicely?


----------



## Mazan (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: What OIL are YOU running? (METALHEAD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *METALHEAD* »_Guys, the last 3 GTI's I owned had more than 220K original on them, were driven hard between 5K "organic" oil changes and were sold or scraped after 11 years use not because the engine wore but because body parts & such did. By the time my cars were done, oil usage over 5K was less than 1qt. My question: why is everyone so hell bent on synthetic oil when the cheap regular stuff does the job very nicely?

oooh no!!! if your oil don't meet all the standars from the list expect the engine to explode soon......


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (seanmcd72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seanmcd72* »_The Lubro-Moly is great so far. ~$45 for 6L @ my local Napa. I've seen it for much more online. I need to buy some bulk OEM filters now. 

x2 on Lubro Moly, about to do my 2nd oil change with it, love how smooth the engine runs and how quiet it can be. Its been fantastic even in -20*F cold starts and $7 a litre from my local NAPA means its cheaper than Mobil 1 and Castrol. I'm waiting for a UOA on it to come back to me so I can show y'all the results, but I am fairly certain this will be the only oil the car sees.
I buy filters from ECS or MJM tuning, $50 for 5 and free shipping. Also stock up on drain plugs and washers at the same time.


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: What OIL are YOU running? (METALHEAD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *METALHEAD* »_Guys, the last 3 GTI's I owned had more than 220K original on them, were driven hard between 5K "organic" oil changes and were sold or scraped after 11 years use not because the engine wore but because body parts & such did. By the time my cars were done, oil usage over 5K was less than 1qt. My question: why is everyone so hell bent on synthetic oil when the cheap regular stuff does the job very nicely?

because you HAVE to use synthetic if yur car was "born" with it. you CANT switch from synthetic unless you want your engine to explode from sludge build up. almost happened to a friend of mines Saab. she didnt want to pay the cost of synthetic, but was none the wiser, so she had them throw in regular oil and if you google about saabs and regular oil, youll see you can cause it to throw a rod or detonate. NEVER NEVER NEVER use regular oil if your car came originally with synthetic!!!!


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

There are a lot of GREAT dino oils out there. Hell some are even approved to be used in our motor. A group 3 synthetic (ie: castrol syntec 5w40) is actually just a really really well refined oil straight out of the ground. They don't even call group 3 synthetics "synthetic" in a lot of places around the world. 
So technically, we can run non synthetic oil in our cars and a lot of people do. I refuse to run anything less than a group 4 true synthetic oil in my car though. It isn't any more expensive than running something like Syntec 5w40 so why not? I guess if you want to save $10 a year on oil changes to run inferior oils then go for it. But I will never agree with that BS arguement. Saving pocket change when your high output alloy engine is on the line, well its just ignorant.
I've done enough tear downs in my spare time to know what difference a quality oil at the proper OCI can make. I've seen bottom ends with 200k+ miles on them, with perfect cross hatch left on all cylinders. I've also seen the exact same motors come out of cars that had virtually no cross hatch, marred/scratched cylinder walls, and only 90k miles on them. Your oil is the blood of your car. Would you put the wrong blood type in your body? Would you run your cholesterol up and expect zero problems down the road?
Next time ya'll want to cheap out on oil, go to the dealership and hand the car over to someone who actually understands why oil matters. Its sad to see some people care more about $10 - $20 a year than their motor. Even more sad to see people admitting they would be better off at the dealership because a complete stranger cares more about their VW than they do.
A lot of folks around here really do get it, oil matters. For the amount of money we save changing oil ourselves, most of us still come out ahead running waaaaay better oil than the dealership puts in there. This allows us to confidently push our cars to the limit of spirited daily driving. When my motor is spinning at 7200 revolutions per minute, the last thing I want on my mind is "wonder how many miles that just knocked off the ol' girl... ah at least I've got enough change for a car wash with the money I saved" or "wonder what that gummy stuff on my valve cover cap is".
If you still disagree, you'll figure it out the hard way. The $20ish a year saved will never amount to the $4,000 tab on the old credit card left by a poorly maintained VW engine completely wrecked by sludge build up and poor oil pressure. Hey


_Modified by kungfoojesus at 11:13 AM 1-2-2010_


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

I swear by Mobil 1 0w 40 european formual on my stg2 turbo rabbit. the turbo feels like it likes the watery stuff and I consume less than the one change I had on 5w 40 syntec from the dealer.


----------

